# Need help for Graphic Card



## savithk (Jul 30, 2015)

hi guys i need your suggestion 

iam i want change my current graphic card ASUS - EAH4350 SILENT/DI/1GD2  have some serious problems

EAH4350 SILENT/DI/1GD2 | Graphics Cards | ASUS Global

this card is not running properly some time card is not detected from ASUS - M4N68T-M V2 Motherboard

M4N68T-M V2 | Motherboards | ASUS Global

iam not look for gaming card.....i want every level card for home use


iam looking in amazon.in

ZOTAC GT 610 2GB DDR3 Synergy Edition Graphic Card
Amazon.in: Buy ZOTAC GT 610 2GB DDR3 Synergy Edition Graphic Card Online at Low Prices in India | Zotac Reviews & Ratings


ASUS GT610 2 GB DDR3
Amazon.in: Buy ASUS GT610 2 GB DDR3 Online at Low Prices in India | Asus Reviews & Ratings


please suggest me should i go for fan or fanless card

please reply


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 31, 2015)

Afaik actively cooled cards(that is the ones which have cooling fans)are better at heat dissipation than passively cooled cards,so i suggest that you go for the fan equipped card.


----------



## prateekpunj (Jul 31, 2015)

savithk said:


> hi guys i need your suggestion
> 
> iam i want change my current graphic card ASUS - EAH4350 SILENT/DI/1GD2  have some serious problems
> 
> ...



what is your budget for new card ?


----------



## savithk (Jul 31, 2015)

around 3000 only


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2015)

^ Try to get a second hand Zotac GT 730 DDR5 version instead.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 1, 2015)

savithk said:


> around 3000 only





Spoiler



*olx.in/item/nvidia-geforce-gt-730-graphic-card-2gb-ddr5-IDVNvI9.html#a558fa721e


----------

